# Toto Lawn mower - replace pull cord



## drdef (Jun 18, 2009)

HI
I have a Toro Electric start walk behind mower. A new puppy chewed up the pull cord handle and the cord went to hide inside.

Can anyone tell me how or where to find out how to replace the broken pull cord? I have purchased a new cord (specifically for Toto **a bit costly, I bet any one would do **) and have no clue how to install same.

I removed all the screws holding down the cover that I could see but I still did not gain access to the old cord or rewind mechanism.

Please aim me in the right direction. Thanks
_ed_


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First remove whatever plastic covering is on the engine, sometimes 2 screws, sometimes you must remove the fuel cap and oil cap etc. Now, depending on the engine there are usually 4 3/8" bolts that hold the metal shroud on the engine plus one or two 5/16" for the oil filler tube, anyway, remove all the stuff necessary to remove the engine shroud, now fish the old rope out and pull it as far as it will go(we are turning it in the same direction as if you were trying to start the mower), now hold/block/clamp/whatever the rope pully, cut off the old knot and remove the old rope, now thread the new rope through the hole, tie a knot in it like the old one and release the hold/block/clamp/whatever and the rope will rewind, now put everything back together in reverse order, threading the rope through the proper stuff, insert it into the handle tie a knot and you are finished(you might need to adjust the length a little). Have a good one. Geo


----------



## drdef (Jun 18, 2009)

*replace Toro pull cord*

Thanks geogrubb for the response.

I believe I had removed all of the screws and shrouding but could still not see the rope. I will give it another go and see ifn I missed something. The part that bothers me is that you say "fish out the old rope ...". I'll give it a whirl and post my findings.

Thanks for your advice and reply.
_ed_


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The following is for reference only and is not the exact application for your engine since I don't know what engine you have, however you should be able to get a good idea as to what I am referring. The first is a typical Shroud, the second is upside down showing the starter pulley, the third is the know when the rope is extended. Have a good one. Geo
The Shroud;








The Shroud Underside;








The Knot with the rope extended;


----------



## drdef (Jun 18, 2009)

*Toro - replace rewind cord*

Thanks geogrubb for the advice. The picture helped identify.

After removing the entire shroud and looking inside, I found that I reallyy didn't need to remove the entire shroud but just the rewind mechanism held to the top of the shroud by two 5/16 screws.

After removing that I found the rope and managed to fish out the old rope, no task for the weary as it is an illusive beastie.

Anyway, all is now fixed; the mower is back together and works fine. Thanks for your advice.

I would close this post out if I knew how (HELP).
regards _ed_


----------

